#ubuntu-dz 2012-03-28
<Siphax> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA3NzU
<Tux-Tn> Siphax, ils vont pas être contents les gars de Mythosoft
<Tux-Tn> sinon leur git https://github.com/skypeopensource
<Siphax> c'est des binaires https://github.com/skypeopensource/skypeopensource qui sont écrit avec Delphin
<Tux-Tn> je sens bientôt le fork
<Tux-Tn> une réécriture de skype x)
<Siphax> c'est mieux
<Siphax> http://skype-open-source.blogspot.com/2012/03/skype55-deobfuscated-released.html
<Tux-Tn> oui surtout qu'avoir que skype 2 sur linux c'est une insulte envers eux
<Tux-Tn> Siphax, c'est le même mec russe qui avait fait du RE sur skype 4?
<Tux-Tn> l'année dernière
<Siphax> en parler de la version 5
<Tux-Tn> oui je sais
<Tux-Tn> mais en aout dernier
<Tux-Tn> un mec avait fait du reverse sur skype 4
<Tux-Tn> et il a chopé une bonne parti du code
<Tux-Tn> mais pas assez pour faire un client fonctionnel
<Siphax> Et seule une entrée de Xréfs bloc de point sur ​​le noyau à partir de Delphi GUI. Il peut être sauvegardé sous forme de code binaire indépendante avec dll-tête, et que le noyau fonctionne
<Siphax> ..............................................................................
<Siphax> GNOME 3.4.0 a été officiellement publié, ce matin
<Siphax> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-announce-list/2012-March/msg00098.html
#ubuntu-dz 2012-03-29
<Siphax> bonne nuit
#ubuntu-dz 2012-04-01
<Siphax> http://dmitry.co/index.php?p=./04.Thoughts/07.%20Linux%20on%208bit
#ubuntu-dz 2013-03-30
<openmindsclub> nobody :)
<amine> Salam alaykoum
#ubuntu-dz 2013-03-31
<shel3over> wa3likom salam :)
<shel3over> can i have voice plz !
<shel3over> hi nizarus :3
<nizarus> ahla shel3over
<shel3over> what up badrou  :3
<shel3over> s*
<shel3over> news ! movement  nizarus badrou
<shel3over> hi SeH
<SeH> hi, shel3over
<shel3over> bn8 el khawa :p
 * shel3over dodo
#ubuntu-dz 2014-03-30
<malek> Hello les Tuxicomanes!
#ubuntu-dz 2020-03-25
<suvani> hello
